# ¿Cómo bajar 220v ac a 3v ac?



## nicsaru (Nov 8, 2008)

No soy del todo principiante.. es decir.. hace mucho q reparo cualquier tipo de cosa electronica, y hago algun q otro circuito..  y entiendo el funcionamiento de muchas cosas.. y su logica..   peeeero..  no la teoria...  ni un poco..  solo practico..  y algunas cosas..

Esto es lo q me lleva a mi primer pregunta en este foro...  una de las cuestiones q mas me intriga.. y seguramente bastante simple..

*¿Cómo bajar 220v ac a 3v ac  ? para dc, ningun problema.. pero me preguntaba... si es q no me equivoco en la forma;  q tipo de bobina nececitaría para bajar tanta cantidad...*

La otra cuestion es sobre resistencias y voltajes..  busco algun tipo de tabla o ecuacion para aprender cuantos ohms se necesitan para vajar x cantidad de v.

Bueno.. he entrado aquii, con trampa y sabiendo muy poco..  pero tengo sed de aprender mas. Espero q tengan la paciencia para dejarme aprender de a poco..  nutrirme de sus conocimientos..  de alguna manera, estoy seguro q en algun futuro, esto será retribuido...

Muchas gracias!

Nico


----------



## crimson (Nov 8, 2008)

Hola Nico, para bajar de 220VCA a 3VCA vas a tener que usar un transformador, es lo más práctico. Si tu idea es agregarle una bobina en serie como los ventiladores me parece que estás frito, porque si varía la carga (esto es, lo que consume el aparato que le vas a poner) varía también la tensión en los bornes de entrada. Con respecto a los Ohm necesarios tenés que utilizar la ley de Ohm, pero tenés que saber qué corriente consume el aparato, por ejemplo, si querés bajar tensión es Vent - Vsal / I Me parece que en el foro hay algo de esto para principiantes. Voy a investigarlo. Saludos C


----------



## nicsaru (Nov 8, 2008)

gracias crimson, voy a ver lo de la ley de ohm..  Mientras tanto...    Un ej arbitrario...

tengo 12v de una batería de entrada.. y quiero q al circuito lleguen solo 3v, el circuito no se cuanto consume.. es hipotetico..    q resistencias y de q tipo debería usar?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 8, 2008)

las resistencias son elementos q consumen energia pero teniendo en cuent la relación voltaje corriente.

por lo tanto, en tu ejemplo, para bajar de 12 volts a 3 volts, si no sabes de q intensidad aproximada son esos 3 volts, se t complica con el resistor.

t tiro un ejemplo:

si esos 3 volts son para un led, usas 100Ohms 1/4watt.
si es para muchos led's en para lelo, usas 100Ohms 1/2 watt.
pero tambien podes usar resistencias mas altas y t va a andar lo mismo.

la ley de ohm es bastante simple pero tenes q saber q voltaje y q intensidad.

saludos.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 8, 2008)

nicsaru dijo:
			
		

> gracias crimson, voy a ver lo de la ley de ohm..  Mientras tanto...    Un ej arbitrario...
> 
> tengo 12v de una batería de entrada.. y quiero q al circuito lleguen solo 3v, el circuito no se cuanto consume.. es hipotetico..    q resistencias y de q tipo debería usar?



Hola, nico

Si lo quieres ver de manera hipotética, también necesitas imaginar cuánta potencia utilizará tu circuito al que vas a alimentar. La potencia va en función de la corriente y viceversa.
Lo primero sería imaginar si es poca corriente y de ahí partir para ver si te conviene utilizar un simple regulador de 3 volts, como podría ser desde un diodo zener con una resistencia en serie.
O si ya necesitas más corriente, entonces tendrías que poner un transistor que te entregara más que con el zener.

Si necesitas maximo del orden de 1A, entonces tal vez te convendría usar un circuito integrado regulador. 
Y elegir entre un circuito integrado y un zener con transistor ya depende de factores como la economía, el espacio, etc.

Si es una corriente mayor que 1A, probablemente te convendrá utilizar un transistor de potencia junto ya sea con el zener o con un c.i., etc.


----------



## crimson (Nov 8, 2008)

Hola Nico, aquí va un pequeño ejemplo de un regulador de 12V a 3V, puede aguantar un par de amperes. Te dejo los cálculos de la resistencia que alimenta el zener. Los redondeles son capacitores cerámicos de 0,1uF y el cilindro es un electrolítico, ojo que tiene polaridad. El transistor necesita un disipador de aluminio. Saludos C


----------



## crimson (Nov 8, 2008)

Me apuré, ahora lo paso a gif para que se vea C


----------



## nicsaru (Nov 8, 2008)

muchisimas gracias a todos.. pero creo q aun es muy pronto para entender eso..
Prometo q en unos días ya lo voy a tener entendido.. por lo pronto, en serio; muchisimas gracias..  y les soy mas claro.. (no se porq no lo fuí antes..)

 Tengo una camara de fotos Kodak q al ponerle pilas recargables o comunes.. se las "come".. y el trabajo de foto q hago, es en un solo ambiente..  Mi idea era alimentar la camara con 3vcc, y asi prescindir de las pilas...  La camara tb tiene una entrada q, erroneamente, dice: 3vdc in.. Cuando tanto en el manual como en su web, dice q lleva un transformador con salida de 3vac..   

Era por esto lo de los 3v continua.. lo voy a solucionar con los datos aqui facilitados..  
y pronto les voy a estar enviando un esquema para construir un "ebow" (youtubeenlo); es muy interesante mas allá de su finalidad...
  Resumiendo; tiene un microfono sin membrana, (puede ser un iman bobinado) y un parlante casi de la misma manera q el microfono, salvo por la impedancia..   el circuito es un amplificador simple con un Lm386 (-1 o -2 o -3.. eso lo vi en diferentes diagramas para el mismo aparato y aun no entiendo).
Lo q hace es tomar la nota de una cuerda de guitarra por la vibracion, y amplificarla hacia la misma cuerda; de ese modo, la nota tocada en la cuerda se mantiene infinitamente por el feedback.. 
He hecho un par de intentos y fallé..  seguí el esquema al pie de la letra y quemé un transformador (me dijo el "letrado" en electronica q me vendió los componentes, q era los mismo usar una batería de 9 o un transformador.. le creí)  De todas formas, no creo q los 9vdc hayan sido el problema..  mas bien parecía una especia de corto... (por las chispas..), je..  lo chekeé varias veces, y estaba bien armado... 

Pero bueno.. Creo q no correspode este tema en esta seccion del foro..  Despues voy a subirles el esquema del circuito y un par de fotos sobre el tema, en la seccion correspondiente...

Por el momento, muchas gracias..  recibí mas de lo q espera de un foro..


----------

